# كنز المساحه لمهندسين المساحه



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 يونيو 2010)

كنز المساحه لمهندسين المساحه
لقد تم أعداد سي دي ديفيدي يشمل على جميع مايهتم به طلاب و مهندسي المساحه سواء في العمل الميداني او العمل المكتبي لقد تم أعدا هذا السي دي لمدة سنه كان هدفي تجميع كل ما يخص هندسة المساحه في كيان واحد والان اهدي لكم هذا السي دي بمناسبة قبولي بشعبه المساحه والخرائط ولكم كل تحياتي ​ 
محتويات الاسطوانه :​ 
المساحه الهندسيه​ 
برنـــــــــــامـــج التشغيـــل
برنامج تسريع تحميل الملفات​ 

كتب عن المـساحه الهندسيه:​ 


المدخل الى علم المساحة​ 
المساحه الارضية​ 
المساحه العمليه​ 
المساحه التصويريه​ 
المساحه الجيوديسيه​ 
تقنية مدنية مساحة​ 
المدخل لعمل مساحة في الطرق​ 
التوقيع المساحي​ 
الرفع التفصيلي​ 
الرفع الطبوغرافي​ 
المضلعات​ 
الحساب المساحي​ 
كتاب تعليم الرسم المساحي​ 
الاستشعار عن بعد​ 
مراجعه عامه على المساحه المستويه​ 
مسائل على المساحه المستويه​ 
برامـــــــج المساحه الهندسيه:​ 
التصميم الهندسي ( الاتوكاد2006 ).​ 
محول ملفات اتوكاد.​ 
رسم أشكال سطح الارض ( السيرفر )​ 
تصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) ​ 
برنامج المدخل الاحصائي ( SPSS )​ 

تعليم أجهزة المساحه الهندسيه:​ 
أعمال الميزانية​ 
التوتل ستيشن لايكا1200.(فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه )​ 
كتاب تعلم التوتل ستيشن لايكا​ 
اِستخدام جهــاز النوتال ستيشن موديل 
510--set 610​ 
الجي بي أس​ 

تعليم برامج المساحه الهندسيه​ 
اتوكاد 2006 ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).​ 
برنامج رسم أشكال سطح الارض السيرفر ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).​ 
برنامج لتصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).​


----------



## طوكر (18 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير أخ بشار الجبوري وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (18 يونيو 2010)

مبروك اخى الفاضل وسير على بركة الله 
بارك الله فيك وجعلك الله انت واخوننا عونا لنا دائما .


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى على هذه الموسوعه الهندسيه فى المساحه والف مبروك


----------



## بشيرناشد (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتير كتير كتير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير حسين (25 يونيو 2010)

نشكركم على ما تقدمون وتساهمون به من مواد علميه برمجيات وامثالكم هم من يصنعون التاريخ والحضاره وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## alkaisar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_عسى الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ويمدك الله وايانا من علمه الى علمنا وماعلمنا من علمه الا القليل _

_ اشكرك اخي ميلاد الجبوري على ماقدمت وانشاءالله هو خيرا لنا ولك باذن الله _

_ التوقيع :اخوك المساح قيصر العسكر _


----------



## محمد أبازيد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله غيك اخي الكريم


----------



## كمال المجالي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكربلا حدود مساحيه ولانقاط هندسيه وزوايا مرجع . كل المحبه وجزاكم الله الخير وكان لك علماً ينتفع به .


----------



## engineer ghaly (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور يا هندسه بس شرح التوتال فيديو مش موجود


----------



## التركي101 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله الى المزيد من التقدم يا أخي ميلاد الجبوري


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يتمم على خير ويوفقك لما به خير وصلاح الأمة


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ولك كل التقدير


----------



## سعيد ناصف (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدللة الذى أعطانا عقولا لنتفقة بها ولنتدبربهاولنستخدمهافى طاعة اللة جل فى علاةوالحمدللة الذى أكرمنا بخير دين وبخير ملة وبخير نبى(ص) وبعد يجب على كل إنسان مراقبة اللةفى كل حرف يلفظ بة لأنها لايستطيع أن يعرف أن مايلفظ بة يحسب لة أم يحسب علية .


----------



## سعيد ناصف (3 ديسمبر 2010)

كلامتنا خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى اليزان "سبحان اللة وبحمدة.............. سبحان ربى العظيم"


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## albsqlony (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخى على هذه الموسوعه الهندسيه فى المساحه والف مبروك*​


----------



## ahmadj5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك مشكور


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## dr.gan (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## يونس الغريب (18 فبراير 2011)

اشكرا على هذا الكنز الرائع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (19 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااا على المجهود اااااااااااااااالراااااااااااااااائع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## المهندس رحم (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم عى مجهودك الرائع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (19 فبراير 2011)

_اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . _
_و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار ._
_و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين.._
_اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين_​


----------



## hussam.albakko (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حجازي حسين (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك ياخي علي المعلومات الجميلة التي تفيد اصدقائق


----------



## shatret (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zaen (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

موضوع تستحق الاشاده


----------



## asrm2009 (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مكحول (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الكبير واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## asrm2009 (7 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## en_yasser75 (11 مايو 2013)

جهد طيب


----------



## فواز الجبوري (13 مايو 2013)

الله حيو أخي المهندس الجبوري ..
والله حيو من كل القلب ...
و نشكر لك جهدك الرائع..
-م.فواز الجبوري / الهيئة العامة للسدود والخزانات


----------



## منتصر خالد (16 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرأ على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (18 مايو 2013)

تسلم اخي


----------



## Mrsimo (18 مايو 2013)

merci bazzaaaaaf


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ash hag (20 مايو 2013)

أي كلمات تعجز عن توفيك حقك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

